
Deepin OS: Linux desktop distro developed in China - open-source-ux
https://www.deepin.org/index.html
======
open-source-ux
I submitted this link because Deepin OS has some impressive visual polish to
its desktop environment. It's the nicest-looking Linux desktop that I have
seen.

Here is a quick 2 minute YouTube demo of the OS. You'll find many more on
YouTube:

[https://youtu.be/xAyeAkeS04Q?t=16s](https://youtu.be/xAyeAkeS04Q?t=16s)

I also found this post on Quora by an anonymous Chinese developer who voices
concerns about the project - issues with security and licensing violations.
The post is over a year old, so things may have changed (or not):

[https://www.quora.com/How-does-Deepin-compare-with-
Elementar...](https://www.quora.com/How-does-Deepin-compare-with-Elementary-
OS)

